# Wild camping in Scotland - Any safe recommendations please?



## JockandRita

Hi all,

After a weekend in E Yorks, we'll be heading up to Scotland, and would like to do some wild camping whilst touring.

Although we do have some info provided by others re the * Isle of Sky, Plockton, Eileen Donnan Castle, and Leuchars,*, we would appreciate some suggestions and/or coordinates for other *safe* wild camping places, preferably in areas of outstanding beauty, or with good wild life viewing. I have spent some time using the "very frustrating" search facility, and getting fed up with it. 

We have no plans for this trip, other than to chase the good weather, and see some fantastic scenery and wildlife.

Although I (Jock) have done a couple of trips round Scotland with American and Canadian passengers in my minibus, it didn't give me any experience whatsoever, with regards to MH stopovers or wild camping, hence the request for more experienced help, from fellow MH'ers. 

All replies will be much appreciated..........and acknowledged. :thumbleft:

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Be prepaired - buzz buzz buzz . . . thats the sound of midges up above Hadrian's wall :wink:


----------



## JockandRita

vicdicdoc said:


> Be prepaired - buzz buzz buzz . . . thats the sound of midges up above Hadrian's wall :wink:


Och I know Vic, and the wee bu##ers just love me.  :wink:

That's why I have the >>Midge Forecast<< on my laptop, as well as my Avon Skin So Soft in the vanity unit. At least I'll smell nice if nothing else. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## mollmagee

hi jr
if going up west coast,instead of crossing ballachulish bridge go round loch leven,detour of 20 miles, plenty of stops before and certainly after kinlochleven. lots of gentle and tough walks can be made starting at sea level. as its a sea loch fishing is free,if that takes your fancy.you can even get free wi fi, picked up at the tailrace inn. wildlife? there,s a chance of seeing eagles,hawks,seals,wild goats and otters.
regards
jim m


----------



## JockandRita

mollmagee said:


> hi jr
> if going up west coast,instead of crossing ballachulish bridge go round loch leven,detour of 20 miles, plenty of stops before and certainly after kinlochleven. lots of gentle and tough walks can be made starting at sea level. as its a sea loch fishing is free,if that takes your fancy.you can even get free wi fi, picked up at the tailrace inn. wildlife? there,s a chance of seeing eagles,hawks,seals,wild goats and otters.
> regards
> jim m


All noted, with thanks Jim.

Whether it's east first or west first, is very much a weather thing, so, we'll have to play that one by ear, much to my mother's dismay, as she wants to see her son sooner rather than later. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## rogerblack

I did see this thread earlier and was curious about the mention of Leuchars, all then became clear with your other thread! Although having grown up there, so I know the Kingdom of Fife very well especially around the East Neuk, I can't help with suggestions for wild camping spots since 
a. Mrs B won't let us as she's too scared :roll: and 
b. we have our second home (or third if you count the 'van as second!) in Crail so have no need to use the 'van other than for days out around the area. 

I can recommend the car park and picnic area at Kingsbarns beach as a great spot for visiting with the 'van, however we were having a bbq there one evening and some local busybody walking his dog came up with the old 'you can't stay here overnight' routine (which we hadn't intended doing anyway). However there are no signs to that effect so you could try it. Just look out for the brown sign as you head out of Kingsbarns heading towards Crail, then follow the lane on the left down to the sea. If you're happy leaving the 'van unattended for a while (again Mrs B gets neurotic about that unless it's on a site :roll: ) then you could walk the coastal path either into St Andrews or the other direction to Crail or Anstruther then get the bus back to Kingsbarns.

Sorry I can't help much with the wildcamping aspect but anything else about Fife especially eating out or places to visit, ask away.


----------



## 79144will

JockandRita,what is this, avon skin so soft,and where do you get it ,if it wards off the dreaded midges,it must be a must,thanks Bill


----------



## Stanner

Southside of A.821 alongside Loch Venachar there are several large Loch side parking areas which are used as stopover points - we overnighted in one a couple of years ago and I think there two other vans doing the same. 

Handy for the Trossachs :wink:


----------



## barryd

Howdy Jock

I'm sure we've discussed this before and I'm sure you will have been but for us The Isle of Arran takes some beating for wild spots. We have been many times in the van. Yes it's £130 on the ferry but well worth it IMO.

A Mce CL there if you need a charge. I think there is an Arran section on our website as well as some pics in photos


----------



## JockandRita

79144will said:


> JockandRita,what is this, avon skin so soft,and where do you get it ,if it wards off the dreaded midges,it must be a must,thanks Bill


Hi Bill,

I can't find the many references on MHF re the Avon product, but hopefully this link will explain all.
The last time we bought some, it came in a bluey green plastic spray bottle. Some folks (including HM Royal Marines) swear by it, and others downrightly reject it. :? HTH.

Anymore "safe" wild camping locations please folks?

Jock & Rita..


----------



## Hezbez

Right up the top - around the Bettyhill and Kyle of Durness area. Absolutely stunning, plenty of places where you can just pull up at the side of the road and stay overnight;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-64641-.html

Another magical location where it is easy to wildcamp is Applecross (plus it's got a great wee pub which does fab food). Everyone should do The Pass o' the Cattle at least once in their lives!;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-64712-.html


----------



## JockandRita

barryd said:


> Howdy Jock
> 
> I'm sure we've discussed this before and I'm sure you will have been but for us The Isle of Arran takes some beating for wild spots. We have been many times in the van. Yes it's £130 on the ferry but well worth it IMO.
> 
> A Mce CL there if you need a charge. I think there is an Arran section on our website as well as some pics in photos


Sorry Barry,

I missed your post whilst replying to 79144will. Thanks for the info which will be added to our expanding list. 

We'd definitely like to do some of the islands with the MH, but as mentioned previously, it's all weather dependent.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## JockandRita

Hezbez said:


> Right up the top - around the Bettyhill and Kyle of Durness area. Absolutely stunning, plenty of places where you can just pull up at the side of the road and stay overnight;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-64641-.html
> 
> Another magical location where it is easy to wildcamp is Applecross (plus it's got a great wee pub which does fab food). Everyone should do The Pass o' the Cattle at least once in their lives!;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-64712-.html


Thanks Hezbez.

All noted thanks.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Stanner

mollmagee said:


> hi jr
> if going up west coast,instead of crossing ballachulish bridge go round loch leven,detour of 20 miles, plenty of stops before and certainly after kinlochleven. lots of gentle and tough walks can be made starting at sea level. as its a sea loch fishing is free,if that takes your fancy.you can even get free wi fi, picked up at the tailrace inn. wildlife? there,s a chance of seeing eagles,hawks,seals,wild goats and otters.
> regards
> jim m


We saw this spot when we were there in 2009.

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=56.702...oid=RUhAwsHwtWxEagvi5Meqfg&cbp=12,201.72,,0,0

If you turn round you should see that the neighbours are unlikely to complain.


----------



## JockandRita

Stanner said:


> We saw this spot when we were there in 2009.
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=56.702...oid=RUhAwsHwtWxEagvi5Meqfg&cbp=12,201.72,,0,0
> 
> If you turn round you should see that the neighbours are unlikely to complain.


Thanks Stanner.

I don't suppose the same neighbours were able to recommend the Loch Leven Seafood Cafe (just a few feet away) either. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## 79144will

jockandrita , You really are kind to go to all that trouble to get that information for us ,thanks again,regards Bill


----------



## JockandRita

79144will said:


> jockandrita , You really are kind to go to all that trouble to get that information for us ,thanks again,regards Bill


No problems Bill.

That's what most of us are all here for. :thumbleft:

Cheers for now,

Jock.

P.S. Any more recommended wildcamping spots, CLs or CSs that folks have been to?


----------



## Coulstock

Hi Jock

Spey Bay- heading west through Fochabers ( they're building the new bypass ) turn right and take the road down to Spey Bay (my wifes birthplace) to the (now closed) Spey Bay hotel at the mouth of the Spey - on the right there's extensive parking space looking out on the Moray Firth - there were a few vans (why are they always Dutch ??) parked up there in 2009 and 2010 when we were up there visting the in laws.

Take a short walk to the mouth of the Spey and look out for the osprey and the dolphins off shore

Have a great trip

Harry & Pat


----------



## Stanner

JockandRita said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> We saw this spot when we were there in 2009.
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=56.702...oid=RUhAwsHwtWxEagvi5Meqfg&cbp=12,201.72,,0,0
> 
> If you turn round you should see that the neighbours are unlikely to complain.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stanner.
> 
> I don't suppose the same neighbours were able to recommend the Loch Leven Seafood Cafe (just a few feet away) either. :wink:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock & Rita.
Click to expand...

Well not the ones who had the Oysters.................................... :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Folk, ref Speybay
Sorry Coulstock, the hotel has been sold and the new owners have fenced off the open land by the hotel. (you can still use the dolphin watch carpark for the daytime tho) 
However, there are lots of places to stop along the NE coast between Inverness and Fraserburgh, lots of lovely little harbours and small campsites and a beautiful coastline. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## the-teuchters

Glencoe >http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=10695

Not wild camping I know but cheap at a tenner a day..... great wee place....if you want stunning views they've got them.

>Easdale, drive over the Atlantic bridge!!.....wild parked by the sea near the old slate quarry and a nice meal in the pub......very friendly place > http://www.pufferbar.com/

Midgies haven't been bad thankfully, ......skin so soft def works for me!

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## JockandRita

the-teuchters said:


> Glencoe >http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=10695
> 
> Not wild camping I know but cheap at a tenner a day..... great wee place....if you want stunning views they've got them.
> 
> >Easdale, drive over the Atlantic bridge!!.....wild parked by the sea near the old slate quarry and a nice meal in the pub......very friendly place > http://www.pufferbar.com/
> 
> Midgies haven't been bad thankfully, ......skin so soft def works for me!
> 
> Enjoy your trip.


That's another couple of pins on our map. :wink:

Many thanks,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## ardgour

If you are going into the highlands there are so many possibilities I don't know where to start :!: 
Follow the basic rule of not blocking a road or entrance way and keep clear of peoples houses and you can find hundreds of beautiful spots to stop for the night. As for safe - well there are so few other humans around in many remote areas so people are not a problem, we don't have any wild animals big enough to cause major injury so the biggest threat is the midge (aka scotlands answer to the nuclear deterrant :lol: )
To start you off there are 2 lovely places I have put in the database - loch rannoch shore (wild camping) and Shieldaig community camping field (kind of wild camping)
enjoy

Chris


----------



## Andysam

I've just got back from a wildcamping holiday in primarily Scotland. We wildcamped in Loch Ness, Wick, the Orkneys, the Ben Nevis range near Fort William, Glen Coe and Loch Lomond.

Finding a decent site was easy. I didn't bother with logging them as I couldn't help but fall over suitable sites. We tend to plumb for views but in Loch Ness settled for the free (and quiet) car park as they left the (very clean) loos open and provided fresh water.

The Orkneys was the easiest- even the locals park caravans literally on the beach for the season.

The Ben Nevis range was teeming with clouds of midges come 6pm and appeared from nowhere. I had a head net and saw some fellow wild campers laughing at me until they came out of the van, did some sort of weird disco-esque strut with arms waving around for a few seconds before disappearing inside again! That was at 2000ft!

We also camped at Hadrians wall fairly easily in a English Heritage car park (nice views) and the hardest was at Warwick but we were lucky enough to bump into the night security who was locking up and offered to lock us in which we gladly accepted.

We never had any trouble with Chavs or Neds in Scotland (although they did like the 2 mile long private road at the Nevis range). We never felt unsafe and it's worthwhile remembering that wilding is allowed in Scotland whereas although not unlawful in England it is frowned upon.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-18370594

Remote sleeper Andy Strangeway wins overnight parking fight in Highlands

Saw lots of these signs two weeks ago. Some seemed sensible but others just seemed to be there rather provocatively.

I hope that the lay-bys will not now be abused to the detriment of sites.


----------



## ramblefrog

Hi - we are very exited - heading up to the Highlands - west coast via Applecross and up to Durness - hope to park up along the way


----------



## lockpicker1969

Having just read about all wild camping spots we just cant wait to go next week.we are hoping to complete the last of the 3 peaks . thank you for all the camping spots


----------



## Stanner

Andysam said:


> We never felt unsafe and it's worthwhile remembering that wilding is allowed in Scotland whereas although not unlawful in England it is frowned upon.


It may be "allowed" (or perhaps more accurately "tolerated") but it isn't legalised by the Scottish Outdoor Access Code as that specifically states "Access rights do not extend to any motorised activities."

http://www.snh.gov.uk/docs/A342167.pdf


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JockandRita said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be prepaired - buzz buzz buzz . . . thats the sound of midges up above Hadrian's wall :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Och I know Vic, and the wee bu##ers just love me.  :wink:
> 
> That's why I have the >>Midge Forecast<< on my laptop, as well as my Avon Skin So Soft in the vanity unit. At least I'll smell nice if nothing else. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity I looked to see if there was a imidge app, there is for android, so I'll give it a try next time we go to Scotland.

Kev.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

No Overnight Parking signs to be removed.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-19672972


----------

